# [Game Help] Medieval Castle Defense



## mputtr (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently playing Medieval castle defense and have failed miserable at stage 5-1. I spent the past hour hunting on google with no fruit. I'm wondering if anyone here has gotten to that point in the game and if they have any tips or links to a place that offer me tips or a solution to this stage? 
Thanks


----------



## a1yet (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm only on level 2 :-(
when i get there I'll tell you hoe to beat it  
I'm sure you'll have it by then
this is a cool game though

Good luck
Ric H. (a1yet)

PS:  if u beat it tell me so I'll know when i get there 

PSS: Found this video on youtube for map 6-1 , maybe it will give your some tips for 5-1 ? 6-1 starts about half way through the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA-AsRHScpI


----------



## evilwz (Apr 6, 2011)

you'll need to have catapult, gold tower, net tower and slow tower.

1. build a catapult beside the rock outside the spawn area.
2. upgrade it
3. level 2, build another catapult at the left side of the wooden log
4. upgrade it + build a slow tower at the u-turn area.
5. upgrade both catapult towers to level 3.
6. build 1 more catapult, then upgrade it slowly till level 2 (preferably build it the the right slot of the big U shape of the below part)
7. wave 6 you shld build your 1 net towers beside the 1st catapult tower first.
8. during wave 6, upgrade your third catapult to level 3 upon having the gold.
9. during wave 6, when it's down to the last fews, feel free to build 1 gold tower near the castle.
8. note that wave 7 is the last wave, so just let you gold tower keep shooting


may you get a perfect score ^^


----------



## mputtr (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet. Ill do that tonight when i get out of my internship. I did pass the stage after a week on it, but 6 units got in.... which really sucked..

Sent from my Desire Z via XDA App


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 8, 2011)

You're doing better than me. I can't get past level 3-3. I've tried several combination, catapults, cannons, towers, and can't seem to get the right placement. Lost about 20-25 in a row now.

Any help on this level would be greatly appreciated.

Rich


----------



## Shadowscape (Apr 8, 2011)

fivetexans said:


> You're doing better than me. I can't get past level 3-3. I've tried several combination, catapults, cannons, towers, and can't seem to get the right placement. Lost about 20-25 in a row now.
> 
> Any help on this level would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Rich

Click to collapse



Two generic tips. One: never underestimate the cannon. They fire fast, are relatively cheap to build and upgrade and are really great for clean-up work (after multi-shot or bombard). Two: after you get the gold consumption tower, you may find it somewhat easier to get perfect scores on earlier levels. I'm now at stage 6 and I've completed all the others with all the medals and perfect scores.


This is my solution for 3-3, if you don't want spoilers, don't select the text. 


The only good defenses are overlapping ones, so make sure you only build in the interior castle court. My build is symetric, so, I will only describe the right side. I use cannon, catapult, multi-shot, mana and slow towers. 

I start with a catapult right next to the junction (there's a nook) and a multi-arrow on top of it, plus a cannon in the woods right next to the castle (x2 on the other side). I upgrade the multi-shot and cannon first. When fully upgraded, I add a slow tower on the other side of the catapult, later a mana tower next to the multi-shot and two more cannon in the road bend. For the last stages you'll have plenty of cash, so improvise. There's another catapult nook down below, and you should add another slow tower somewhere close to it too. I don't guarantee a perfect score, but you'll get at least three stars out of this.



Question: are there people out there who managed to get level 6-1 with only three towers? There's a medal there that suggests it is possible, but I can't imagine how. Unless you sell all but three of the towers for the last wave (the one with that bastard healer boss that refuses to die).


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. Quick question regarding some of your terminology for the placement of pieces. And I will hide the text too to keep from spoiler alerts.

For 3-3, when you say "junction," is that at the beginning next to the tent, that first grass strip coming out from the tent, or another area. Not sure where the junction or nook is.

And you place these pieces at the beginning, with cannons at the end to guard the castle from any that get through at the beginning, and then build and upgrade from there... is that correct?

Thanks again. Just trying to get past this. I had no problems with any other level, all 3 gold stars (except for one white star) until 3-3, and this one I just can't seem to get past.

Thanks again. I realize there is more than one way to beat a level, but, just wanting to see what you had been able to do.

Rich


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 10, 2011)

Shadowscape,

Just beat 3-3 and 3-4.

The biggest thing was learning that you can actually "upgrade." I wasn't sure what you had meant by upgrade in your previous post.

Once you learn how to upgrade your weapons, it can be pretty brutal. And, if there is anyone out there who was like me, not knowing how to upgrade, here's how you do it:

Place your weapons. As you have enough gold, touch one of the weapons and you will see a green arrow. Click on the green arrow to upgrade the power of the weapon. You can do multiple upgrades until you max out. For example, a cannon costs 60 gold to place. It does 5 damage. If you upgrade for 35 more gold, it will do 10 damage. If you upgrade again, it is another 80 gold, it will do 15 damage, etc.

Thanks again for your help.

Rich


----------



## pspitbull (Apr 10, 2011)

ive been stuck on 3-4 for the past week smh


----------



## mputtr (Apr 10, 2011)

evilwz said:


> you'll need to have catapult, gold tower, net tower and slow tower.
> 
> 1. build a catapult beside the rock outside the spawn area.
> 2. upgrade it
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks a ton! after following your instructions to the tee i finally got the perfect score! booya!


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 11, 2011)

We need someone to make some videos and put them on YouTube. I found one video, but it is more of an intro to the game. I think it is from the developer, according to one of the comments.

I can't post the YouTube URL right now because I'm a new member here on the forum, but just go there and do a search for: Medieval Castle Defense 

I've made it to 4-3, but stuck again. Can't believe you only get 180 gold to start that level. Losing bad.

Great game though.


----------



## diveafrica (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi i am also stuck at 4-3 any help please


----------



## maaaaaat (Apr 13, 2011)

any hint on 3-5??
Am I the only one having troubles passing this one?


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 13, 2011)

For level 3-5, I use cannons, slow towers, and mana towers.

*Before wave 1.* With 400 gold to start, I place 1 canon on each of the small squares of grass about half way up on the two outside paths. This allows that cannon to fire on the enemy the whole time they are walking around.

Going up the middle, I place 1 canon on each side of the path on the 2nd tier of grass, and a slow tower on the back of the 1st tier.

I then place 1 canon on each side of the entrance to the castle on the very upper tier.

*During wave 1.* You will get enough gold before the enemy reaches the castle to upgrade the 2 cannons by the entrance to the castle. Upgrade them both.

*Before wave 2.* Upgrade both canons on the middle path.

*During wave 2 or before wave 3*. I add a canon on each side of the end of middle path (just below the 2 canons guarding the entrance to the castle). You can then upgrade 1 of those canons.

*During wave 3 and before wave 4*. I upgrade the other canon on the end of the middle path. I also do the final upgrade to one of the canons guarding the entrance to the castle.

*Before wave 5.* I do the final upgrade on the other canon guarding the entrance to the castle, and I add a mana tower in the middle path opposite the slow tower.

*Before wave 6.* I do the final upgrade to one of the canons at the top of the middle path. I upgrade the slow tower in the middle path.

*Before wave 7.* I do the final upgrade on the other canon at the top of the middle path. I add a new canon on the middle path, below the slow tower.

*Before wave 8.* I upgrade each canon on the outside path. I add a new canon at the bottom of the middle path below the mana tower.

*Before wave 9.* I put 1 slow tower to the side of each of the canons guarding the entrance to the castle (next to the stump on the left and on the other side of the tree on the right).

*Before wave 10.* I upgrade each of the canons at the bottom of the middle path and I add a new canon on the outside path, above and to the inside (on the higher ground) of the exisiting outside path canon.

*Before wave 11.* I do the final upgrade on the canon on the middle path above the slow tower. I also upgrade one of the new canons on the outside path.

*During wave 11 and before wave 12.* I upgrade the other new canon on the outside path. I do the final upgrade on the canon on the middle path above the mana tower. I add two new canons next to the canons at the top of the middle path and upgrade them both. I do the final upgrade on one of the canons at the bottom of the middle path. I upgrade the mana tower.

*Before wave 13.* I do the final upgrade on the other canon at the bottom of the middle path. You can add a canon anywhere else near the top, upgrade the two slow towers near the top, or whatever with the final gold.

That gets me a perfect score on 3-5.

Not sure if it makes sense, but for me it is all canons and slow towers mostly. You need to fortify that middle path because that is the fastest path to the castle.

Hope that helps.

Rich


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone have a plan on how to beat 4-3? I have been stuck on 4-3... can't seem to get past it. I can make it up to wave 11, but I don't have the fire power to overcome all the tanks.

Edit: 
*I finally beat 4-3!! * I did it all with canons, slow towers, and mana towers. Not sure if there is really a way to describe how I did it, except that I upgraded every canon to level 2, put in 2 or 3 slow towers, and 2 mana towers. I kept trying it with multi-shot towers and catapults, but couldn't getter done.

I did not put any weapons on the first path as the enemies leave the tent. I put them all on the 2nd pathway, and at the top of the 3rd pathway.

Make sure by wave 7 you have plenty of fire power on the first path, at least 2 or 3 strong canons at the beginning of the 3rd path (and maybe a slow tower). You will face the enemy that will freeze (turn yellow) your weapons, so you'll need to make sure you have some of them spread out so they can keep taking out enemies on wave 7.

Also, if you make it to wave 11, after the last tanks leave your first sets of canons, you can delete those canons and move them over to the 3rd path, because you're gonna need them. Since there are only 11 waves, you won't need those first canons anymore, so keep upgrading the 3rd path canons and put in some slow towers to get those enemies moving slow.


----------



## jharowicz (Apr 16, 2011)

I too am having issues with 4-3.  No matter what combination I try it does not work out for me.


----------



## Buhdi (Apr 16, 2011)

What a great game!

Until World 6 I got all achievements and did all stages perfectly.

But it seems that achievement 5 in world 6 is buggy. I did it with only three towers (perfect of course), but it doesn't count for me. I tried different tower-combinations -> no success.

And it would be nice if anyone could give some hints for 6-3 and 6-4. No chance for me to do it in the perfect way. I already tried it MANY times.

Thx 

edit: 4-3 is very easy. Just build ONLY ballistas. Start with two (one in the center buttom-right, and one in the center upper-left). Upgrade asap. Build anonther ballista near the first or second, upgrade ... and so on


----------



## Shadowscape (Apr 16, 2011)

The three tower achievement refers to tower types, not actual towers. Only select the tower types that you actually use and you should get the medal at the end.


----------



## snipe6006 (Apr 18, 2011)

*World 5 Stage 4 Help*

Does anyone know how to complete World 5 Stage 4? It's really starting to bug me! I think I've tried hundreds of combinations to no avail. Also I don't see a reason to use the gold consumption tower. It just wastes gold till you have none left. When should it be used? 
Somebody needs to make a walkthrough this game so it doesn't get too frustrating and turn players away.


----------



## Buhdi (Apr 18, 2011)

My Solution for 5-4:

Wave 1: Build one Bombard Cannon in the upper left corner. Upgrade 2 times.
Wave 2: Build another Bombard Cannon next to the first one. Upgrade 2 times.
Wave 3: Build another Bombard Cannon next to the other ones. Upgrade.
Wave 4: Upgrade the last Bombard Cannon.
Wave 5: Build one Slow Tower and upgrade 2 times.
Wave 6: ---
Wave 7: Build 4 Gold Tower and relax.
... Relax until the end.

I don't have the permission to insert a link with my "screenshot". So, I hope its okay if I post my links in that way ;-) (just remove the spaces)

img43 . imageshack . us / img43 / 8638 / cimg1965d . jpg


----------



## mputtr (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently playing Medieval castle defense and have failed miserable at stage 5-1. I spent the past hour hunting on google with no fruit. I'm wondering if anyone here has gotten to that point in the game and if they have any tips or links to a place that offer me tips or a solution to this stage? 
Thanks


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 18, 2011)

Buhdi, thanks for the tip on 5-4, and the screenshot. That was a big help.

Also, thanks for the tip on 4-3. Much, much easier than they way I did it. 

Both were perfect scores.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2011)

*Need Help Beating world 5 Stage 1*

Anyone know how to Beat World 5 Stage 1.   Too many Monsters and Not enough Gold Coins for Weapons.  I am very Frustrated.


----------



## TheeAssassin (Apr 18, 2011)

I got to try this


----------



## PhilipDV (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone know how to Beat World 5 Stage 1.   Too many Monsters and Not enough Gold Coins for Weapons.  I am very Frustrated.

Click to collapse



Me too! Damn, it's so frustrating. You only have 180 coins... 

The following solution didn't work for me...



evilwz said:


> you'll need to have catapult, gold tower, net tower and slow tower.
> 
> 1. build a catapult beside the rock outside the spawn area.
> 2. upgrade it
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 20, 2011)

I was able to get a perfect score with the solution by  evilwz.

The only difference I made was I built my 3rd catapult at the bottom left of the path... in the bend before it goes to the castle. I upgraded it to level 2 as soon as I could, then built the net tower as described, and then upgraded to level 3 on the 3rd catapult.







Worked great and got the perfect score, and the ribbon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2011)

*world 5 stage 1*

Need help beating World 5 Stage 1.


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 20, 2011)

Bungar and PhilipDV,

Look at the posts above (#24 and #25). They show the directions for 5-1. I've tried it 3 straight times and get a perfect each time. Evilwz has a good plan.

Now I'm looking for how to beat 3-1 with only 2 towers. Otherwise, I've made it to level 7.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*World 7 stage 2*

Anyone know how to beat world 7 stage 2.  There are too many monsters at the beginning.  Theres not enough coins to upgrade the weapons.  Too Many Waves with increasing numbers of Monsters.   I feel so defeated playing world 7 stage 2.   HELP!


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 21, 2011)

There may be a better way for 7-2, but I got a perfect score using 2 Ballistas, a bunch of Canons, 1 Slow Tower, and 1 Mana Tower.

1. Set up 2 canons beside each other at the end of the upper ledge, and 1 Ballista in the middle, just to the upper left of the blue water spot. During, wave 1, I add 1 cannon when I have the points to the small nub in the upper path. Then, upgrade that 3rd canon during wave 2.






2. Add a Slow Tower to the very upper right area before wave 3. After wave 3, add a second Ballista above, and to the right of the first one. After wave 4, upgrade both Ballistas.

3. Add another canon beside the other two, and upgrade it as soon as you can. Before wave 7, add another canon, two spaces below the slow tower, and upgrade it during wave 7. After wave 7, upgrade one of the two original canons for the final upgrade.






4. Before wave 9, upgrade the other original canon to the final level. Upgrade the original Ballista to the final level, add a Mana Tower below the Slow Tower.
During wave 9, add another canon above the 2nd Ballista, and upgrade it right away. You should also have enough gold to upgrade the canon below the Mana Tower.

5. During wave 10, add another canon beside the 2nd Ballista, upgrade it, and do the final upgarde on the 2nd Ballista. During wave 11, do the final upgrade on the canon on the little nub, and keep upgrading anything else you can. You should make it thru wave 11 easily.


----------



## cruiserip (Apr 22, 2011)

hi, any idea about stage 6-4, tks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

*World 8 Stage 2*

Anyone Beat World 8 Stage 2.  The Monsters Run past my Weapons and Breakdown the Castle.  I have slow towers Everywhere, but too many Monsters on World 8 Stage 2.    Any Ideas.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2011)

*World 8 Stage 3*

Anyone Beat World 8 Stage 3.  I start by using Cannons and able to clear the board of small monsters.  I cant Defeat those Mega Monsters.  They are too Strong.   Help.


----------



## cruiserip (Apr 24, 2011)

cruiserip said:


> hi, any idea about stage 6-4, tks

Click to collapse



anyone help ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

*Game Beat*

I Completed the entire Game.   My Hat off to XDA.  This is the Best Game I've downloaded on my Droid under Free Games.  I want to see M.E.C.D. II    and Even Willing to pay for it.     XDA  Rocks!

Brett Ungar
[email protected]


----------



## wujiku (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah.. xda rocks! i love this game. really strategic. thanks for all of the tips


----------



## fivetexans (Apr 29, 2011)

Cruiserip, 

I've beaten 6-4, but not perfect. I have 3 white stars.  I am still letting one guy in the castle. As soon as I figure it out, I'll post some screen shots.

I'm struggling with level 8 right now... gonna have to think differently with this level.


----------



## Quixote.sk (Apr 29, 2011)

fivetexans said:


> Cruiserip,
> 
> I've beaten 6-4, but not perfect. I have 3 white stars.  I am still letting one guy in the castle. As soon as I figure it out, I'll post some screen shots.
> 
> I'm struggling with level 8 right now... gonna have to think differently with this level.

Click to collapse



comeon, man. Please...  This is somehow a strange level. I did not have major problems until 6-4 but now I am failing even after 20+ attempts. Any hints? I gor most successful with bombard cannons so far, but in level 3 and 4 they fail big time


----------



## AntwanL (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone have a tip on 4-2? I cant get past wave 3 and 4


----------



## fivetexans (May 1, 2011)

For 4-2, I use 4 things:

1) Canon
2) Catapult
3) Slow Tower
4) Manna Tower

I'll try and get some screen shots, but for now, here is how I set it up.

1) Before and during wave 1 - I set up 3 canons on the middle strip between the two paths. One at the top of the inside path to the left of the hole, one on the right side of the hole, and one at the end of the path, to the right of the second hole.  During that wave, upgrade the second and third canons.

2) During wave 2, add a slow tower to the left of the first canon. Then add a catapult to the left of the second hole. Upgrade the catapult.

3) During wave 3, quickly add a Manna Tower to the left of the catapult as soon as you can... quickly. Should be between the second canon and catapult.

4) Before and during wave 4, add a canon above the stump, at the entrance to the path to the castle. Add another canon on the opposite side of that path. Upgrade the fourth canon, then the fifth.

5) Before and during waves 5 - 10, add a slow tower below the tree (to the right of canons 4 and 5). Add your sixth canon to the left of the fourth canon and upgrade. Upgrade the catapult to level 3. Add a catapult to the left of the fifth canon and upgrade. Add a Manna Tower above the tree. Upgrade the first canon to level 3. Upgrade the fourth canon to level 3. Upgrade the second catapult to level 3.  (I cannot remember the exact order of these steps. I will edit this soon).

6) *All of that has been a build up to wave 11.* Wave 11 requires fast fingers for the four big enemies. As soon as all four enemies clear the lower weapons. Delete them and add catapults to the upper path to the castle. As many as you can as fast as you can. Delete the first slow tower, canons 1, 2, and 3, catapult #1, and the mana tower. Add catapults up above quickly.

This is what I've done and it works every time. There may be a better way besides the canons, deleting weapons on wave 11, etc. But, it works for me for a perfect score.

Screen shots and better details coming soon.


----------



## creaper76 (May 1, 2011)

I'm having some trouble passing 5-2. Can anyone give me some tips please?


----------



## mputtr (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently playing Medieval castle defense and have failed miserable at stage 5-1. I spent the past hour hunting on google with no fruit. I'm wondering if anyone here has gotten to that point in the game and if they have any tips or links to a place that offer me tips or a solution to this stage? 
Thanks


----------



## fivetexans (May 1, 2011)

*Solution for 6-4*

Some videos are popping up on Youtube. Check out the following link for a solution for 6-4:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVxivcp5t0k

There are other videos popping up as well. Check out YT for more videos.


----------



## kingloser (May 2, 2011)

im stuck on 8-2 as well. ive tried everything. cannons,bombard,catapults slows, even the gold consumption (which wipes out ur gold incredibly fast) since the only place u can put it fires on the main lines.

EDIT* finally beat 8-2 after 31 tries (persistence pays off

OK 8-3 finally beat this one too. (Bombard,cannon,gold towers)I used 2 bombard towers. 1 on the top cliff (make sure it has maximum coverage) the 2nd one on the peninsula right in line with thier path (should leave the tip of peninsula open for a cannon) make sure u upgrade the bombard on the peninsula to level 2 right away. then upgrade the upper bombard or drop the cannon on the peninsula. make sure u leave $80 open, drop a gold consumption when the freeze mage comes out. $50 to buy it and $30 to shoot twice and kill the freeze mage. Sell it and let ur bombards and cannon take out the soldiers. same thing for the next wave. i also used it to take out the mega soldier before it ran out of money, then sell it back. then the last cpl waves i hold a gold tower ready down by the castle in case something sneaks thru. THis didnt get me a perfect. but this is the base strategy if u can improve it let me know.


----------



## xdanickx (May 4, 2011)

Someone have the solution for the 4-3. I have try cannon, mana tower, slow tower, balista, catapult and is doesn't work.


someone can help me ?


----------



## Storm T (May 4, 2011)

Lol, helped me too.  Stupid addicting games!


----------



## droiduser01 (May 5, 2011)

fivetexans said:


> Now I'm looking for how to beat 3-1 with only 2 towers. Otherwise, I've made it to level 7.

Click to collapse



for 3-1 I used a ballista in the middle of the first area and a gold consumption in the second area.  got a perfect with it too I believe lol.  The ballista keeps enough money coming to keep the gold consumption tower killing.  Just make sure the gold consumption is back far enough to hit around the corner and just out of range of the ballista's range so that the ballista can get those last shots in.


----------



## droiduser01 (May 5, 2011)

xdanickx said:


> Someone have the solution for the 4-3. I have try cannon, mana tower, slow tower, balista, catapult and is doesn't work.
> 
> someone can help me ?

Click to collapse



Ok.  did this just now.  was posted somewhere else in here but works great..

Ballistas... Ballistas... Ballistas... Only thing I took.. I placed one in the center of the bottom right area.  Upgrade that one.  Then place another ballista in the upper left area in the middle.  After wave 1 upgrade that one.  I then placed another ballista above the bottom one and then place one below the upper one and upgrade them both.  I continue placing ballista's lower then upper and upgrading them until I have a 5 of them in a '+' formation.  Add a few more in areas where they can cover the middle part and you will get perfect.


----------



## fivetexans (May 5, 2011)

I just posted a video on Youtube for the solution to 4-3. It is very easy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtPuaXd2LKQ

Sorry for the long video and it being a bit fuzzy... my camera could not focus that close to my phone. As soon as I can figure out how to do it closer and clearer, I will upload a new video for it.


----------



## Discreter (May 6, 2011)

*World7-3 how to complete please*

World7-3 how to complete please


----------



## fivetexans (May 10, 2011)

Video for 4-2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8BvSY3WOYQ


----------



## xdanickx (May 11, 2011)

someone have the solution for 7-3


----------



## fivetexans (May 12, 2011)

Video for 4-4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h21rO8z0qDo

I will work on a video for 7-3. I just got perfect for the first time yesterday, so I will work on repeating that and posting the video on YouTube soon.


----------



## fivetexans (May 13, 2011)

Posted video for 5-2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lquvnc18F0


----------



## xdanickx (May 16, 2011)

Someone have the solution for. 8-3 ?


----------



## 36VAN (May 16, 2011)

Can anyone give me some tips for 8-1?
thanks


----------



## Tiho (May 20, 2011)

*3-3*

3-3

This stage is killing me, does anyone have a screenshot or some instruction.

Thanks!


----------



## Darth Ovious (May 20, 2011)

Completed 8-3 with a perfect score. 

1) Build 2 bombards on each side of the narrow path, opposite of each other on the two cliffs. Upgrade them to level 2 when possible. 

2) In wave 3 place a gold tower opposite your castle entrance. The gold tower will catch any big guys that make it past the bombards. 

Now slowly and evenly do the rest, make sure you keep some gold in case a big guy comes out: 

3) Build a cannon at the end of the path, upgrade to level 2 when possible.

4) Build cannons beside the bombards. Upgrade to level 2 when possible.


For 8-4, it's easy enough. Usual standard canoon and gold tower combo.

1) Build level 2 cannons in the two middle paths, split them evenly. This should be just to the left of the middle of the screen.

2) Make sure you have a gold tower beside your entrance to catch any big guys.

3) Continue to build level 2 cannons in the middle paths. Build from left to right beside the first ones you built in lines. Keep it even on both paths.


----------



## fivetexans (May 20, 2011)

I have everything complete except 6-3 and 8-2.  All other worlds have been completed with 3 gold stars and all achievements done, but, I just can't seem to get past these 2 worlds.

Any hints, screen shots, or videos would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## ChaosDM (May 26, 2011)

Hi there,

just found this thread after "completing" the game...loved it.

My question is : is anything supposed to happen when you "complete" the game? I won all levels with a "perfect" score AND completed all tasks...but nothing happened after this...no Congratulations screen or whatever. Is this normal? Or am I missing something?

Thanks,
Dimitri


----------



## xamripvan (May 26, 2011)

fivetexans said:


> I have everything complete except 6-3 and 8-2.  All other worlds have been completed with 3 gold stars and all achievements done, but, I just can't seem to get past these 2 worlds.
> 
> Any hints, screen shots, or videos would be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey not sure if you need help with 6-3 anymore or not, but here is how i got perfect. Do you or anyone else have tips for 7-5?

6-3 
Cannon and gold tower

Wave 1- Set up a cannon under each of the trees in the middle on each side of the main path to the castle. Upgrade 1 tower.

Wave 2- Upgrade the other cannon. Build another cannon under the one on the right as soon as you can.

Wave 3- Upgrade the cannon you just built as soon as you can.

Wave 4- Build and upgrade another cannon under the one you just built on the right side of the path. As soon as you can, build a 4th cannon on the right under the one you just built. Upgrade that as soon as you can. So you should have 4 level 2 cannons on the right and 1 level 2 cannon on the left at the end of this wave.

Wave 5- Nothing

Wave 6- Build a cannon under the one on the left side of the main path. Upgrade that one as soon as you can.

Wave 7- Build another cannon at the very bottom on the right side of the path as soon as you can and upgrade as soon as you can. So this will be the 5th tower along the right side.

Wave 8- Let your cannons take out the 3 guys who come from the left and as soon as they are dead put a gold tower next to your second cannon on the left. So this will be in the space between the castle and the left spawn. After that just sit back until the level is done.


----------



## xamripvan (May 26, 2011)

xdanickx said:


> someone have the solution for 7-3

Click to collapse



7-3 Perfect
Use gold tower, cannon, mana tower

Wave 1- Start off by placing 3 cannons on the right side of the map. Put the first one in the upper right corner of the interior center area, the second one right across the path from the first on the little snow peninsula thats right below the right spawn point and put the third cannon right below the first one. Upgrade all of those.

Wave 2- Add another cannon next the first one you placed and upgrade it. As soon as you can, add another cannon in the spot right across from the castle between the 2 sets of trees. upgrade that as soon as you can because there should be one enemy who made it through the first set of cannons.

Wave 3- As soon as you can, add a cannon in the spot right below the big rock by the castle and upgrade as soon as you can.

Wave 4-You can actually get through this wave without doing anything, but before wave 5, add and upgrade a cannon next to the one you added in wave 2, which will be next to the group of trees along the top path. So you will have 3 cannons in row along the top of the interior center area, just below the top path.

Wave 5- Nothing

Wave 6- Add a mana tower in the spot that sticks up right next to the spawn point on the left side. Also add a gold tower right above the castle, so to the left of the cannon that is just below the big rock by the castle. 

After that you should be good for the rest of the level, if for some reason you get low on gold in wave 11 or 12, just sell one of the cannons on the right.


----------



## mputtr (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently playing Medieval castle defense and have failed miserable at stage 5-1. I spent the past hour hunting on google with no fruit. I'm wondering if anyone here has gotten to that point in the game and if they have any tips or links to a place that offer me tips or a solution to this stage? 
Thanks


----------



## xamripvan (May 26, 2011)

Tiho said:


> 3-3
> 
> This stage is killing me, does anyone have a screenshot or some instruction.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



If you just want to beat it but not get perfect, just literally fill the interior with level 2 cannons, nothing else. Everytime you have money, add one, just fill the whole center.

If you are going for perfect, just sell a few of your cannons and add a couple gold towers before the last wave, doesnt matter where. I dont think you have the gold tower when you first get to this level, so you will have to go back.


----------



## Nivock (May 28, 2011)

Hi, i am stuck in map 8-2, would anyone give me some tips?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fivetexans (May 31, 2011)

xamripvan, 6-3 worked like a charm. Perfect score.

Thanks for your help! Gonna go try 8-3 now.

Rich


----------



## GarethBr (Jun 6, 2011)

Any ideas on 9-3...? Have tried it what seems like hundreds of times... Seems the only way is to chop and change all the towers at certain levels but even that is proving difficult!


----------



## urikane (Jun 6, 2011)

same, blocked at world 9 lvl 3.... i tried every think but i still die in lvl 13


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nivock said:


> Hi, i am stuck in map 8-2, would anyone give me some tips?
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



It took me a few tries to get this one perfect.  All you need are level 2 cannons, and Gold tower.

Build this level like it's 2 levels.  Cover each side equally.

Gold Tower at level 6 at the bottom.

Keep building level 2 towers on the left side only.  Your gold tower will shoot the right side, while you make money from the left side.

I have 6 level 2 towers on the right side. 6 on the left side.  And 2 on that top middle position.  Gold tower at bottom, and perfect score.


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just FYI for anyone who cares.  You don't get the second screen, Level 9 through 16, until you kill 50 champions on level 7.  At least that's what happened with mine.  I had every world beat with a perfect score, and only 2 more ribbons to go.  Got the 50 champs, and it unlocked the second screen.

The best way to kill 50champions, that I found.  Was play 7-3 over and over.  I think the Champion(it's the guy that freezes your towers!) comes out at level 5?  If you are close to losing the kill, sell a tower to make a gold tower.  Kill the Champion then restart the level.  That's the fastest, pretty boring though since there is only 1 champ.  Next best is probably play 7-4.  2 Champions come out at the last level.  But if you build all towers close to beginning you can get there pretty quick.

And post your perfect score strats for levels 9+.  With no gold towers this is tricky!


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't beaten it yet, and assuming level 16 just has lots of waves, and not small # of powerful guys.  I think I know how to beat it.  Cause I just got to level 15, but didn't switch towers.

Multishot only until level 11.  Sell everything for level 12.  You shouldn't have leaked yet.  15 lives.  Build ballista and catapults, and a few mana towers.  You should be able to beat level 12 w/out losing more than 1-2 lives.  You can also lose 0 lives if you have enough mana towers on level 13.  I had about 8-9 and didn't leak.  Level 14 was easy enough.  15 is back to massive waves...so SELL QUICK and build multishot again.  If 16 is also massive waves, this should beat the level.  Now perfect this to get a perfect score, lol GL!.


----------



## jekng (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi.  Can someone please help me with 8-1.  Thanks.  
Also has anyone experienced a bug where the achievements in level 7 keeps resetting.  Thanks.


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 7, 2011)

urikane said:


> same, blocked at world 9 lvl 3.... i tried every think but i still die in lvl 13

Click to collapse



Beat 9-3!  Just figured it out.  Though it's not the perfect way, but I think if you change it slightly you could get perfect.

level 1- Build 2 multishot one at the bottom one at top(in the choke point that will hit both waves coming.
level 2- upgrade both
level 3- build 2more right next to the other 2.  you will need to have another one ready to put at the very back as soon as it's available otherwise you will leak.
level 4- upgrade multishots to level 2 first.  4 on bottom, 4 on top, 2 at the back.
once they are all level 2, start upping to level 3.  always use money if u have it to try and stave on leaking.

at level 11, which is a somewhat easy level, as soon as the wave passes by your tower, SELL IT.  start selling everything.  build 3 ballistas in the middle towards the back, upgrade all 3 to level 3.  build 4 catapults at choke points, upgrade as much as you can.  towards the end of the level build another catapult at the very back spot...dont use ALL your money
when level ends sell that back catapult
level 13 build as many mana towers as you can...you may be only able to build 4 or 5 at first, but any money u get build only mana towers on this level.
level 14 sell mana towers ASAP.  upgrade other towers. as soon as the wave passes your tower/catapult SELL IT.
level 15 back to multishot as many as you can as fast as you can.  same positioning as level 1-11.

If you do this exactly you should only leak on level 12 and 13.  You MAY leak 1 or 2 on levels 1-11.  If I played a few more times I could probably figure out a way to get a perfect score, as the difficulty only arises from trying and sell and build so quickly.


----------



## urikane (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok with the 9-3.
Thx bro!

Now the game crash when i click on world 10: only for me or general bug?


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 8, 2011)

urikane said:


> Ok with the 9-3.
> Thx bro!
> 
> Now the game crash when i click on world 10: only for me or general bug?

Click to collapse



i dunno, i can't beat 9-6!


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 8, 2011)

jekng said:


> Hi.  Can someone please help me with 8-1.  Thanks.
> Also has anyone experienced a bug where the achievements in level 7 keeps resetting.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



8-1 is reletively easy.  Level 2 towers everywhere.  And you'll probably need to build a gold tower at level 5.  If you build the majority of your level 2 towers towards the top, just keep your gold tower at the bottom.  easy perfect score.

Anyone got a strat/walkthrough for 9-6?

I've tried a million things.  You can't beat 1 through 4 without Bombard/Multishot only.  And you can't beat level 5 unless you got all catapults.  Level 6 and so on are back to massive waves, so you have to sell again?  And I get completely raped by the healing level.  If I don't die on level 6 I die on level 7.  And if there is some combo to massing bomb/multi, then there's no way you can get a perfect on this stage!


----------



## zumpfi (Jun 9, 2011)

cdogg777 said:
			
		

> Anyone got a strat/walkthrough for 9-6?
> 
> I've tried a million things.  You can't beat 1 through 4 without Bombard/Multishot only.  And you can't beat level 5 unless you got all catapults.  Level 6 and so on are back to massive waves, so you have to sell again?  And I get completely raped by the healing level.  If I don't die on level 6 I die on level 7.  And if there is some combo to massing bomb/multi, then there's no way you can get a perfect on this stage!

Click to collapse



Use Multishot and Ballista and maybe combine it with Slow and MultiBomb.
I don't know the right combo to finish 9-6 perfect.

What I need Stage 10?


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lots of ballista's and multi-shot.  Bombar's later.  and a couple slows.  Didn't beat it by much, but beat it.  Hmm, so I've beat all level 9's but I don't have access to level 10?


----------



## fivetexans (Jun 10, 2011)

I just posted a video on Youtube for beating 9-1 perfect.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA8PoBdC_sE

It is a poor quality video since all I have is a Flip camera, but you get the idea.  I haven't figured out yet how to beat it without the slow tower, but this will get you 3 yellow stars anyway.


----------



## Zen_Jackal (Jun 11, 2011)

I really need help with 9-2. If it weren't for all the people posting about 9-3, I'd say it was impossible to beat. I keep losing around wave 12 I think, the one with all the champions who crap out all of my defenses.

Any help would be apreciated!


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 13, 2011)

Zen_Jackal said:


> I really need help with 9-2. If it weren't for all the people posting about 9-3, I'd say it was impossible to beat. I keep losing around wave 12 I think, the one with all the champions who crap out all of my defenses.
> 
> Any help would be apreciated!

Click to collapse



9-2 is actually pretty easy.  I just have ballistas in the larger areas.  level 2 cannons everywhere else, and one catapult on the bottom.  use both bottom and top areas.  remember, level 2 cannons!


----------



## fivetexans (Jun 14, 2011)

cdogg777,

Is this just to complete 9-2 or is this to get it perfect? I have gotten 3 white stars on 9-2, but I usually miss one or two enemies.

Do you upgrade the balistas and catapult to level 3, or keep them at level 2?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 14, 2011)

fivetexans said:


> cdogg777,
> 
> Is this just to complete 9-2 or is this to get it perfect? I have gotten 3 white stars on 9-2, but I usually miss one or two enemies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No he was just asking to beat it.  I haven't perfected any world 9 levels yet.  Haven't really tried.  I'm kind of annoyed that we have all these new worlds, but since world 10 is broke, we can't do anything.  Is ANYONE able to get into world 10?  Is it purposely broke?  Is it simply not done yet?  Or is that a bug?  Or do we have to buy the game?  I can't find any info as to why it's there, but unavailable.


----------



## mputtr (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently playing Medieval castle defense and have failed miserable at stage 5-1. I spent the past hour hunting on google with no fruit. I'm wondering if anyone here has gotten to that point in the game and if they have any tips or links to a place that offer me tips or a solution to this stage? 
Thanks


----------



## Gouso (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi

Here is a tip for 8-5. *perfect*

start building 2 balistas at each side and upgrade to lvl 2 then slow towers next to them then mana towers then a balista on each side again and soon upgrade to lvl2 then add a 3rd balista on each side then upgrade and soon put two in the middle and upgrade so u have 2 balistas that can attack if they get near your castle.

and the rest is obvious just put out more balistas where they reach around the track and u should make it without cannons and catapults and get the titles.

Good luck


----------



## bananove (Jun 21, 2011)

Google: googolog medievalcastledef 9-3 perfect
Some chinese dude has all the answers


----------



## Gouso (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi! 

Now im stuck at 5-3 and to get the title i have to leave gold towers.
-Need help

3-5 title
-need help

3-1 title
-need help


If u got this or have a link for the title... i have the game in perfect.


----------



## mputtr (Jun 21, 2011)

is it me or did the update of medieval castle defense wiped all my data or made it unreadable???


----------



## fivetexans (Jun 22, 2011)

bananove,

Thanks for the tip.  It helped quite a bit. I was able to get 3 stars on a couple of them, and 3 gold stars on a couple others.

He's Korean, and although I can't read the blog, the screenshots are good.

Looks like he's still struggling with 9-2 as well since he doesn't have the perfect solution for that yet.

Rich


----------



## Hatticus (Jun 22, 2011)

Any tips on how to get 'Perfect' on 6-1 and 6-2?


----------



## Drenskin (Jun 22, 2011)

I managed to perfect 9-2. Here is a tuto to beat this level :
imageshack.us/g/837/stage92wave1.png/

Sorry, can't post links yet, so just copy paste the address in a new tab (don't forget the last slash).


----------



## xamripvan (Jun 23, 2011)

*erased*



mputtr said:


> is it me or did the update of medieval castle defense wiped all my data or made it unreadable???

Click to collapse



yup, 2 days ago my game was fine but looked this morning and it has reset. i had perfect on every level and ever achievement through the first 8 worlds and had beat up to 9-6.

speaking of which, does anyone have a strategy for 9-6?


----------



## Hatticus (Jun 24, 2011)

Drenskin said:


> I managed to perfect 9-2. Here is a tuto to beat this level :
> imageshack.us/g/837/stage92wave1.png/
> 
> Sorry, can't post links yet, so just copy paste the address in a new tab (don't forget the last slash).

Click to collapse



It all goes well until about wave 13 following that walkthrough. The massive guy on 13 always gets through


----------



## heidih (Jun 24, 2011)

Can anybody please help on 9-6 tried all different ways


----------



## Fuppets (Jun 24, 2011)

*9-2 perfect*



Hatticus said:


> It all goes well until about wave 13 following that walkthrough. The massive guy on 13 always gets through

Click to collapse



I didn't look at that walk through, but I got 9-2 perfect. I only sold 1 tower. All my towers are on the lower section. I'll try to explain. All the way on the left is a rock. To the right of that I built 5 ballistas and a slow tower. The far two left towers and the slow tower ended up level 3's. The far right 5 spots have level 2 canons, with the exception of the second from the far right slot. It gets sold for a level 2 mana. Below the 5 ballastas are mana, 2 ballastas, mana.

Build the net tower durring the level those 6 guys march as 1. Build the mana right after the level where those guys freeze your towers.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lopi123 (Jun 24, 2011)

*world 10*

hello ya'll,

i've been playing this game for more than 3months already, im done with all worlds up to 9.. sadly i cant open world 10.. this update 1.1.15, had downloaded it and yet, cant open world ten.. i need help here guys, any help will be gladly appreaciated.. thanks/danke/merci/salamat/arigato/etc.


----------



## antijape (Jun 27, 2011)

All stages perfect and all achievements on level 9. Still no access to level 10. So either there's a bug or the level is still under development.


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 27, 2011)

pretty sure 10 is still broke, even though the update claims to have opened it.  It's been broke for quite some time, and it doesn't look like they are in any hurry to fix it.  =/


----------



## cdogg777 (Jun 28, 2011)

heidih said:


> Can anybody please help on 9-6 tried all different ways

Click to collapse



Lots of multishot and ballistas.  Bombards later.  And maybe a couple slows.  I barely beat it, so to come close to perfect I've not tried hard enough yet.


----------



## Fuppets (Jun 28, 2011)

antijape said:


> All stages perfect and all achievements on level 9. Still no access to level 10. So either there's a bug or the level is still under development.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah? How about some hints? I've gotten perfect through 9-3, but can't seem to get perfect past that yet.


----------



## ChaosDM (Jun 30, 2011)

Almost all solutions to completing the levels of the game can be found here : h t t p : / / g o o g o l o g . t i s t o r y . c o m / c a t e g o r y (remove all the spaces, sorry, but the forum won't let me post outside links before I write 8+ posts)
All Level 9 levels are there and a lot of others (scroll through all the pages...not just the first one where you can find the level 9 solutions).

ChaosDM


----------



## haschmich2 (Jul 2, 2011)

I need help for 8-1


----------



## ChaosDM (Jul 4, 2011)

@hashmich2 : hmmmm...I just gave the link right above your post where you could find all (or at least almost all) walkthroughs...8.1 is one of them.
Here's the direct link to the 8.1 walkthrough
googolog.tistory.com/278 (put h t t p : / / in front of this, without the spaces of course)


----------



## zfrforce (Jul 5, 2011)

it helps me a lot


----------



## mputtr (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently playing Medieval castle defense and have failed miserable at stage 5-1. I spent the past hour hunting on google with no fruit. I'm wondering if anyone here has gotten to that point in the game and if they have any tips or links to a place that offer me tips or a solution to this stage? 
Thanks


----------



## bananove (Jul 6, 2011)

I have world 1-9 PERFECT but i still cant open world 10 ((

Anyone got a soulution on this matter?


----------



## mejobloggs (Jul 16, 2011)

World 9 stage 3. Anyone know how to solve it? Been stuck forever


----------



## al1mal1 (Jul 18, 2011)

How to solve level 6-1 with only 3 towers, here is my way...

Search on U-tube... I post one solution (6-1 with 3 towers castle defence medieval)

Only one life at the end, but it works !

ASAP, I will post the link on the video...


----------



## bananove (Jul 26, 2011)

Miss read...


----------



## Edje_H (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm playing the game for a few days and at world 7 stage 3 it's stops for me. I'm doing something wrong, but i don't know what.

Can somebody help me to cleare that stage?

Greatings 
Ed


----------



## bananove (Jul 28, 2011)

Edje_H said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm playing the game for a few days and at world 7 stage 3 it's stops for me. I'm doing something wrong, but i don't know what.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://googolog.tistory.com/266


----------



## ecarrero (Jul 29, 2011)

*help on 9-3*

Please help me I have tried every thing


----------



## bananove (Aug 3, 2011)

ecarrero said:


> Please help me I have tried every thing

Click to collapse



http://googolog.tistory.com/364

Guess you haven't tried that?!


----------



## kevDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

mejobloggs said:


> World 9 stage 3. Anyone know how to solve it? Been stuck forever

Click to collapse



For 9-3, I start by using the arrow towers close(r) to the castle, and evenly distributed.  I place as many of those as I can (all near the end) until about wave 12, when they start sending the big guys.  Between wave 11 and 12 (or was it 12 and 13?), I sell almost all of my towers, and put catapults in place of the towers, and start upgrading them as much as possible.  Then, I think the final wave goes back to the little quick guys, so you have to exchange all the catapults out again and put towers back in place.  Make sure your game speed is set to 1x for the exchanges, or you'll never get it done fast enough   Hope that helps!


----------



## kevDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

*Getting to world 10??*

So I managed to beat 9-6, but when I do, I can't click on world 10!  It just vibrates, and doesn't load the level.  I only got one star on each of the world 9 levels... does that mean I've got to go back and get a better score?  Because that's lame...


----------



## bananove (Sep 1, 2011)

kevDroid said:


> So I managed to beat 9-6, but when I do, I can't click on world 10!  It just vibrates, and doesn't load the level.  I only got one star on each of the world 9 levels... does that mean I've got to go back and get a better score?  Because that's lame...

Click to collapse



if you had read what I wrote at the top of this page you would have seen "I have world 1-9 PERFECT but i still cant open world 10. Anyone got a soulution on this matter?"

So no better score wont let you play world 10.


----------



## teggsnose (Oct 31, 2011)

*World 6 Stage 1 with 3 Towers Achievement*

Hi I've managed to complete World 6 Stage 1 achievement of clearing stage 1 with just 3 towers (2 multi shot towers and a gold consumption tower) however I don't get the medal accomplishment at the end. It's not a 'perfect' clearing of the level, but it doesn't say it has to be perfect.

is this another bug? I really like the game but it doesn't half crash a lot on the Galaxy S2


----------



## vidoqc (Nov 17, 2011)

bananove said:


> http://googolog.tistory.com/364
> 
> Guess you haven't tried that?!

Click to collapse



Dude, first of all, nobody goes through the trouble downloading and installing Japanese/Corean/Vietnamese language pack.


----------



## cdogg777 (Nov 17, 2011)

vidoqc said:


> Dude, first of all, nobody goes through the trouble downloading and installing Japanese/Corean/Vietnamese language pack.

Click to collapse



It's actually a pretty good link.  Chrome can auto translate if you want.  Doesn't really matter because all you need is the pictures.  Worked for me w/out installing anything extra.


----------



## TxRedneckUk (Dec 12, 2011)

*Medieval Castle Defense*

I am currently on 4-4 but do not have the GOLD TOWER... 

How do I get the Gold Tower and the "Man Tower???" I have not done perfect on all levels and not gotten all the achievements yet.. any help will be appreciated..

JW


----------



## mputtr (Dec 14, 2011)

You get the gold tower later on.

Sent from my Desire Z via XDA App


----------



## TxRedneckUk (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks. I thought maybe I was missing something on the game. I am in 4-4 still but not had much time to play the last few days but will give it a go now 

JW


----------



## PBurner (Dec 15, 2011)

*Achievement 3-5*

Tried everything two finish the Level only with Bombard Cannons but didn't get it yet. Searched in the korean Forum and googled a lot but didn't find a solution.

Anybody?

Furthermore I can't get the 5th achievment at world 6 even though I finished the Level with only 3 towers.


----------



## bananove (Feb 16, 2012)

vidoqc said:


> Dude, first of all, nobody goes through the trouble downloading and installing Japanese/Corean/Vietnamese language pack.

Click to collapse



Ok, 
First of all: So the pictures are in Japanese/Corean/Vietnamese? 
Second: You make a post in xda's forum that you DON't want to got through the trubble installing a language pack but still you go through the trubble of making this post? 
Come on...


----------



## grndvl1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Exactly what I needed to get past that level! Thanks again.  How do i make sure you get thak you credit?  Can't find option to do that or do I have to be a certain user status to do that?



evilwz said:


> you'll need to have catapult, gold tower, net tower and slow tower.
> 
> 1. build a catapult beside the rock outside the spawn area.
> 2. upgrade it
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mputtr (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently playing Medieval castle defense and have failed miserable at stage 5-1. I spent the past hour hunting on google with no fruit. I'm wondering if anyone here has gotten to that point in the game and if they have any tips or links to a place that offer me tips or a solution to this stage? 
Thanks


----------



## nb007 (Mar 23, 2012)

*World 3-5*

Hi all, Ive searched everywhere but I cant find the solution to the Bombard Cannon achievment on 3-5 ? Aso I'm on 4-2 and havent found a gold tower yet. Any help would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## ChaosDM (Jul 16, 2012)

Any news?

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

I mean by that, does anybody know if they'll ever continue updating this (great) game?

Dimitri


----------



## Bereyoga (Mar 4, 2013)

*Completo el nivel 9, nivel 10 imposible de ingresar.*

Gracias a comentarios de arriba, encontré una solución facil al 9.6 (no el video de uñas locas que está en youtube).
En la goog...etc.... /732.


----------



## lc704x4 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Newbie getting tips*

Good day to all players!  Can anyone advise how to win 3-1 with only two towers?  Also how to win without any getting through on 3-3, 3-4 and 3-5.

Thank you in advance to those who take the time out to respond!


----------



## lc704x4 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Thank you*



Shadowscape said:


> Two generic tips. One: never underestimate the cannon. They fire fast, are relatively cheap to build and upgrade and are really great for clean-up work (after multi-shot or bombard). Two: after you get the gold consumption tower, you may find it somewhat easier to get perfect scores on earlier levels. I'm now at stage 6 and I've completed all the others with all the medals and perfect scores.
> 
> 
> This is my solution for 3-3, if you don't want spoilers, don't select the text.
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello!  Thank you for the advise, was able to perfect 3-3!  Now on to other worlds and stages!  =)


----------



## lc704x4 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Thank you for the guide*



fivetexans said:


> For level 3-5, I use cannons, slow towers, and mana towers.
> 
> *Before wave 1.* With 400 gold to start, I place 1 canon on each of the small squares of grass about half way up on the two outside paths. This allows that cannon to fire on the enemy the whole time they are walking around.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Rich for the guide, I followed your guide and got perfect!  =)


----------

